# lirc Hardwareproblem

## thatsreal

Hi,

ich habe mir einen Seriellen ir empfänger gebastelt und lirc installiert.Weiterhin ist das lirc_serial modul geladen und ich bekomme eine device namens /dev/lirc/0.mit mode2 kann ich mir die signale ansehen, und ich habe mir eine /etc/lircd.conf (hier) mit irrecord gemacht.

Ich möchte die maus mit der vernbedienung steuern und diverse programme auf knopfdruck starten. Leider werde ich nicht ganz aus der lirc doc schlau, das einzige was ich verstehe ist das ich für die maus lircmd und für die probramme irexec brauche. 

Was muss ich da noch alles machen?

In der doc steht was von einer .lircrc drin, wofür brauche ich die, ich hab doch schon mit irrecord eine konfigurationsdatei erstellt?

Danke,

thatsreal

----------

## Moorenkopf

Mit der Maus kann ich dir nicht helfen, weil ich das selbst nicht benutze, aber der Rest ist schnell erklärt:

Mit irrecord hast du eine Datei erzeugt, in der du den Signalen, die deine Fernbedienung sendet, Tasten bzw. Namen zuordnest.

In die .lircrc kommt dann praktisch, was beim Tastendruck passieren soll.

Beispiel:

```
#sound

begin

      prog   = irexec

      button = 3

      config = sh /home/moorenkopf/sound.sh -boxen

end

begin

      prog   = irexec

      button = 6

      config = sh /home/moorenkopf/sound.sh -headset

end

begin

      prog   = irexec

      button = 9

      config = sh /home/moorenkopf/sound.sh -all

end
```

Ich benutze zum Beispiel die Tasten 3,6 und 9 um zwischen meinen Boxen und meinem Headset zu unterscheiden.

Bevor das alles funktioniert musst du irexec aber noch starten. Steht aber auch alles in der Doku.

Hier noch mein Startscript, falls es dir hilft: 

```
sudo /bin/setserial /dev/ttyS0 uart none;

sudo /sbin/modprobe lirc_serial;

sudo /usr/sbin/lircd -d /dev/lirc/0 /home/moorenkopf/remotes/amp-001;

irexec &
```

Stefan

PS: Ich glaub' das [OT] ist hier nicht nötig

----------

## thatsreal

hab alles ausprobiert, aber funktioniert nicht.  :Crying or Very sad: 

ich habe eiene .lircrc in meinem homeverzeichniss erstellt:

```

begin

    prog   = irexec

    button   = 8

    config   = exec /usr/bin/xmms

end

```

ich drücke 8, nix passiert.

nochwas, worans liegen könnte, mein emüfänger hangt an ttyS1 (com2 oder wie mans auch nenen mag), ich habe keine treiber für die serielle schnittstelle geladen, somit brauch ich kein setseriell. Wenn das modul geladen wird;

```

lirc_serial irq=3 io=0x2f8 type=0 sense=1

```

(modueles.autoload.d), dann wird ein /dev/lirc/0 angelegt, die ich mit cat lesen kann und tastendrücke verfolgen kann.

wenn ich mit 

```
 /etc/init.d/lircd start 
```

 lircd starte, wird eine /dev/lircd angelegt, die ich nicht mit cat ansehen kann:

```

cat: /dev/lircd: Kein passendes Gerät bzw. keine passende Adresse gefunden

```

.

Ich nehme an, dass die lircd normalerweise von lirc interpretierte rawcodes ausspucken sollte. Wenn das nicht funktioniert wird warscheinlich auch irexec streicken.

in meiner make.conf und /etc/conf.d/lircd hab ich folgende zeile eingefügt:

```

LIRCD_OPTS="-d /dev/lirc/0 --permission=777"

```

kann mir da einer witerhelfen?

Danke,

thatsreal

----------

## Moorenkopf

Starte mal den ganzen Rechner neu und sag, was du dann alles eingibst, um lirc an's laufen zu bekommen.

Ich denk mal, du vergisst da bloß irgendwas.

----------

## thatsreal

1. ich starte linux

2. lirc_serial wird autom. geladen (/dev/lirc/0 wird angelegt)

3. ich starte lircd (sudo /etc/init.d/lircd start)

4. ich starte irexec ( irexec &)

thatsreal

----------

## thatsreal

ich habe einen Erfolg zu vermelden:

mit irw kann ich sehen welche tasten ich dürcke!

Leider scheint mein Empfänger nicht gerade sauber gelötet zu sein, denn irw sagt mir das ich tasten drücken würde, obwohl ich keine drücke. Manche tasten funktionieren aber. Aber wieso führt irexec nicht xmms aus? wenn ich doch mit irw sehen kann, das lircd funktioniert, dann müsste irexec doch auch funktionieren?!

thatsreal

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

Um mit der Fernbedienung die Maus zu steuern benötigst Du - wie Du bereits richtig erkannt hast - den LIRCMD. Allerdings bekomme ich den nur mit der CVS Version 'lirc-0.7.1pre2' zum laufen. Dies hat wiederum zur Folge, dass du die Portage-Version von lirc nicht installieren kannst und bei einigen Programmen somit kein lirc-support mehr möglich ist  :Crying or Very sad:  (Die im Portage erhältliche Version 'lirc-0.7.0-r1' hab ich allerdings noch nicht getestet)

Hier mal meine config zum Vergleichen:

```
#

# lircmd config file

#

PROTOCOL IntelliMouse

#PROTOCOL MouseSystems

# ACCELERATOR start max multiplier

ACCELERATOR 2 30 5

ACTIVATE * Preview

TOGGLE_ACTIVATE * L

MOVE_N  * Chan+Play

MOVE_E  * Vol+FF

MOVE_S  * Chan-Stop

MOVE_W  * Vol-Rew

MOVE_IN * channel+

MOVE_OUT * channel-

#BUTTON1_TOGGLE * 5

#BUTTON2_TOGGLE * 0

#BUTTON3_TOGGLE * EPG

BUTTON1_CLICK * middle

BUTTON2_CLICK * Menu

BUTTON3_CLICK * next

BUTTON3_DOWN * redo

BUTTON3_UP * undo

# BUTTONx_CLICK, BUTTONx_UP, BUTTONx_DOWN are also possible
```

Eine genauere Erklärung dieser findest Du hier: http://www.lirc.org/html/configure.html

Zu deinem Problem, dass 'xmms' nicht gestartet wird:

```
begin

    prog   = irexec

    button   = 8

    config   = /usr/bin/xmms

end 
```

Wenn Du unter 'prog' 'irexec' angibst, benötigst Du das 'exec' unter 'config' nicht mehr!

Sollte eigentlich keinen Unterschied machen, aber ich verweise in der '/etc/conf.d/lircd' per 

```
LIRCD_OPTS="-d /dev/ttyS0"
```

 nicht auf auf das lircd-device, sondern direkt auf die Serielle-Schnittstelle an der der Empfänger hängt.

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## thatsreal

ok, irexec funktioniert jetzt auch mehr oder weniger gut, da nur 4 tasten wirklich nutzbar sind, die anderen sind mit irrecord falsch aufgenommen worden, weil ich beim löten warscheinlich den wiederstant gehimmelt habe, jetzt kommt jegliche störstrahlung durch. 

Aber ich habe gemerkt, das ich wenn ich eine funktion nutzte zb. mit einer taste xmms starte, dass ich dann xmms erst beenden muss und dann werden erst weitere funktionen (wie zb. tvtime auf einer anderen taste) verarbeitet. kann man das ändern?

achja ich hab die version 0.7.1 von lirc laufen, mit dem lircmd muss ich mal ausprobieren ob ich den aus dem portage nehmen kann.

thatsreal

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

Klar! Hier mal zwei Beispiele:

```
begin

        prog    = irexec

        button  = F_RADIO

        config  = xmms &

        config  = killall xmms

        mode    = xmms

        repeat  = 0

end

begin

        prog    = irexec

        button  = F_TV

        config  = amixer set Line 25 && tvtime &

        config  = amixer set Line 0 && tvtime-command QUIT

        mode    = tvtime

        repeat  = 0

end
```

Mit der 'mode' Option legst Du dann einen genauere Definiton der einzelnen Buttons für dieses Programm fest. Z.B. für TV-Time:

```
#################################### Section tvtime #######################

####

begin tvtime

begin

    prog        = irexec

    button      = Fullscreen

    config      = tvtime-command TOGGLE_FULLSCREEN

end

begin

     prog       = irexec

     button     = Info

     config     = tvtime-command DISPLAY_INFO

end

begin

    prog        = irexec

    button      = Mute

    config      = tvtime-command TOGGLE_MUTE

end

begin

    prog        = irexec

    button      = channel+

    config      = tvtime-command UP

    repeat      = 1

end

begin

    prog        = irexec

    button      = channel-

    config      = tvtime-command DOWN

    repeat      = 1

end

begin

    prog        = irexec

    button      = vol+

    config      = tvtime-command RIGHT

    repeat      = 1

end

begin

    prog        = irexec

    button      = vol-

    config      = tvtime-command LEFT

    repeat      = 1

end

end tvtime
```

Wenn Du möchtest, schick ich dir mal die gesamte config per PN.

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## Moorenkopf

 *thatsreal wrote:*   

> Aber ich habe gemerkt, das ich wenn ich eine funktion nutzte zb. mit einer taste xmms starte, dass ich dann xmms erst beenden muss und dann werden erst weitere funktionen (wie zb. tvtime auf einer anderen taste) verarbeitet. kann man das ändern?

 

Dafür solltest du dir mal "mode" in der config angucken. Damit kann man Tasten auch mehrfach belegen. Ich hab' z.B. den Powerknopf so gesetzt, dass ich damit jeden mode schließen kann, also auch den von xmms.

Stefan

----------

## thatsreal

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn Du möchtest, schick ich dir mal die gesamte config per PM
> 
> 

 

Gerne!

Das mit dem mode is geil aber leider hab ich ja nur 4 nutzbare tasten, ich geh morgen mal in den elektro laden und kaufe mir einen neuen wiederstant...

ich hab mir schon shell scripts geschrieben, damit ich eine taste mit einer operation und der entsprechenden gegenoperation belegen kann:

```

lines=$(ps -e| grep xmms | wc -l)

if [ $lines -eq 4 ]; then

   echo "Töten von XMMS..." | osd_cat --align=center -p middle &

   killall xmms

else

   echo "Starten von XMMS..." | osd_cat --align=center -p middle --colour=green &

   xmms --play &

fi

```

oder

```

lines=$(ps -e| grep tvtime | wc -l)

if [ $lines -eq 1 ]; then

   echo "Töten von TVTIME..." | osd_cat --align=center -p middle &

   killall tvtime

else

   echo "Starten von TVTIME..." | osd_cat --align=center -p middle --colour=green &

   tvtime &

fi

```

oder auch witzig:

```

ejected=$(cat /tmp/status)

if [ $ejected = "cat: /tmp/status: No such file or directory" ]; then

   ejected="noe"

   echo "noe" >> /tmp/status

fi

if [ $ejected = "jo" ]; then

   action="close"

fi

if [ $ejected = "noe" ]; then

   action="open"

fi

if [ $action = "open" ]; then

   echo "DVDLW öffnen..." | osd_cat --align=center -p middle --colour=green &

   eject /media/dvdlw

   rm /tmp/status

   echo "jo" >> /tmp/status

fi

if [ $action = "close" ]; then

   echo "DVDLW schließen..." | osd_cat --align=center -p middle &

   eject -t /media/dvdlw

   mount /media/dvdlw

   rm /tmp/status

   echo "noe" >> /tmp/status

fi

```

Das letzte finde ich am praktischsten...

MfG,

thatsreal

----------

## JoHo42

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ok, irexec funktioniert jetzt auch mehr oder weniger gut, da nur 4 tasten wirklich nutzbar sind, die anderen sind mit irrecord falsch aufgenommen worden, weil ich beim löten warscheinlich den wiederstant gehimmelt habe, jetzt kommt jegliche störstrahlung durch. 
> 
> 

 

Glaube ich nicht wenn du den Widerstand getötet hast, hast du wahrscheinlich deine Schnittstelle geschossen.

Der Widerstand ist ein Pulldown Widerstand.

Zu den Störungen:

Da kann was sein, das liegt aber nicht am Widerstand.

Wie hast du den Empfänger aufgebaut?

Die Elektronik LM7805, Diode Widerstand im COM Stecker eingebaut und

ein langes Kabel für den TSOP (Empfänger).

Welchen TSOP benuzt du?

Also poste mal die genau Bezeichnung zurück und welche Fernbedienung.

Poste auch mal eine Beschreibung vom Aufbau zurück.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## thatsreal

also meine bauteile, die ich verwendet habe:

TSOP1738

elko 4,7 uf

spannungsregler ic78L05 0,1A

Wiederstant kohle 4,7 kOhm 1W

Diode 1N4148

ich bin eigenentlich in sachen elektronick ein absoluter n00b, die schaltung daraus habe ich aus dem "PC Magazin" ausgabe 8/2003.

Die Fernbedienung ist eine von nem Samson Viedeo recorder

----------

## thatsreal

also meine bauteile, die ich verwendet habe:

TSOP1738

elko 4,7 uf

spannungsregler ic78L05 0,1A

Wiederstant kohle 4,7 kOhm 1W

Diode 1N4148

ich bin eigenentlich in sachen elektronick ein absoluter n00b, die schaltung daraus habe ich aus dem "PC Magazin" ausgabe 8/2003.

Die Fernbedienung ist eine von nem Samson Videorecorder

----------

## JoHo42

Wie ist das Aufgebaut?

Alles in den Schnittstellen Stecker verbaut?

Falls dies der Fall ist, was hast du für ein Kabel

zwischen TSOP und Stecker?

Das du Datenempfängst obwohl du keine Taste drückst,

liegt wahrcheinlich da ran, dass du ein nicht Abgeschirmtes Kabel

verwendest.

Oder du hast die Masse von diesem Kabel nicht richtig an die Masse vom Stecker 

angeschlossen? Denn Widerstand bekommste nie kapput 1Watt nie nie.

Schau nach dem Kabel und macht das nicht länger als 1,2m.

Zur Fernbedienung kann ich Dir nicht viel Sagen.

Da sind fertige Tabellen auf der www.lirc.org Seite welcher Code zu welchen

Tasten gehört.

Da sind nämlich zu diversen Fernbedienung die Protokolle dabei.

Da würde ich dann erstmal suchen, wenn du Glück hast brauchste

die nicht mehr anlernen.

Bei mir ist die Fernbedienung von einer alten Hauptauge Karte.

Da würde ich dann auch mal nachforschen welchen Code die Fernbedienung hat.

Ich habe da schwierigkeiten mit dem Phillips R6 Codec.

Die von Hauptauge benutzt einen NEC Codec und den konnte ich nie selber

anlernen mußte immer auf die Configdatei zurückgreifen die bei Lirc dabei ist.

Falls du Dir eine Extra Fernbedienung zulegen möchtest, also so einen

allrounder. Dann nehme eine Fernbedienung die den R5 Code von Philips unterstüzt.

Evt. auch mal im Internet nach der Fernbedienung suchen um herauszubekommen,

mit welcher Frequenz die Fernbedienung arbeitet.

Davon hängt die Auswahl des TSOPS ab.

Oder nach besser den alten Videorecorder nehmen den TSOP ausbauen.

Dann hat man den Passenden zur Fernbedinung.

Deshalb da würde ich mal schauen ob du Samson findest.

Nur dazu brauchste halt auch die Typenbezeichnung auf der Fernbedienung.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## thatsreal

also wie die fernbedienung heißt weiß ich nicht, steht nicht drauf, aber der recorder heißt "SV-661X", ich hab aber keine konfig dafür bei lirc.org gefunden

zu den kabeln:

1. Ich hab ein altes serielles modem kabel in der mitte durchgeschnitten, die kabel den pins zugeordnet, und das ding zusammen mit der elektronik auf eine platine gelötet. Das kabel ist geschirmt.

2. Anstatt der diode hab ich eine leuchtdiode genommen, die an an zwei ungefähr 30cm langen ungeschirmten kabeln hängt, die diode hab ich dann durch ein loch in einer 5 1/2zoll lw-blende gesteckt.

3. Der TSOP hängt wie die diode an 3 ungeschirmten kabeln die eine länge von ungefähr 15 cm haben. (ebenfalls an die blende montiert)

Danke,

thatsreal

----------

## JoHo42

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe hast du alles im Gehäuse eingebaut?

Sowas ist eigentlich schon mal nicht schlecht.

Wenn du das Gehäuse auch geschlossen betreibst,

dann hast du schon mal den größten Teil der Störungen weg.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. Der TSOP hängt wie die diode an 3 ungeschirmten kabeln die eine länge von ungefähr 15 cm haben. (ebenfalls an die blende montiert) 
> 
> 

 

Da könnte schon das Problem sein. Der TSOP hat zwei Beinchen für Masse und +5V und ein Data-Anschluss.

Da sollte man abgeschirmte Kabel verwenden. Der Schirm muß in jedemfall auch auf Masse liegen.

Mach doch einfach ein 30 cm langes Abgeschirmtes Kabel von Schnitstelle bis an die Stelle wo du

den TSOP haben möchtest. Dann eine Platine ganze Elektronik drauf und gut ist.

Wenn du da mit den Leitungen fünf mal durch den PC gehst.

Also einmal für den TSOP hoch und dann nochmal für eine LED.

Da kann zuviel bei schief gehen und solange du da keine Meßgeräte hast würde ich das nie machen.

Du hast bei sowas keine möglichkeit den Fehler zu findne.

Immer vorher ausschließen.

Ein kleines Loch in die Blende die Platine mit TSOP dahinter und fertig.

Ich habe eine schwarze Blende von einer alten Fernbedinung genommen und die Platine dahinter gesetzt.

Das sieht dann wenigstens Profi mäßig aus. Wie gekauft halt. Schön im ales im 

PC Gehäuse und keine Probleme mehr.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## thatsreal

eignet sich eine ticktack dose (große packung 100er) als gehäuse? Müsste ich sie abschirmen? Wenn ja womit, ginge vielleicht alufolie?

Die ist doch eigentlich ideal, weil sie durchsichtig ist, also könnte ich alle teile auf eine platiene löten, diese in die dose, und die dose hinter die belende und an der öffnung das serielle kabel raus.

----------

## JoHo42

Verstehe ich nicht??????????

Löte doch einfach ein abgeschirmtes rundes Kabel an einen COM Schnittstellenstecker RS232.

Die Abschirmung auf Masse legen ganz wichtig. Am anderen ende machste die Platine.

Je kleiner die Schaltung auf der Platine ist, um so besser.

Also kleiner = Bauteile so dicht wie möglich aneinander.

Gerade den 100nF Kondensatoren möglichst na an den 7805 dran.

Das ganze hinter so einer Blende vom ein freien CD-Rom Einschub und fertig.

Dann brauchste da auch keineDose drum machen.

So habe ich das bei mir auch gemacht. Das Kabel legste durch den PC.

Ich konnte bei mir eine Schnittstelle von außen nach innen legen.

Bei einem Kumpel ist das so der hat alles in den Stecker gebaut.

So ist die Schaltung schön klein (im Steckergehäuse) hat nur ein abgeschirmtes Kabel von 1 Meter

zwischen Stecker und TSOP und am anderen Ende hat der den TSOP angeschlossen.

Funktioniert auch. Ohne Störungen.

Den Stecker hinten im PC drin und dann den TSOP vorne irgendwo hingehangen.

Die Störungen können auch dadurch kommen,

das du direkte Sonneneinstrahlung auf den Empfänger hast.

Wenn du die Fernbedinung anlernst, ist das vielleicht besser wenn du das in

einem dunklen Raum machst. Die Sonne könnte vielleicht doch Stören.

Der dürfte dadurch keine RAW Daten anzeigen, aber zumindestens schwächt

die das Infrarot der Fernbedinung.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## Anarcho

Nur mal so ein wenig OT:

Ich hab mir ne X10 Funkfernbedienung mit USB Empfänger gekauft (~ 20 ). Damit kann ich den Rechner auch vom nebenzimmer aus bedienen. Das ist ganz gut, denn Filme im Wohnzimmer gucken ist besser als im Arbeitszimmer  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## JoHo42

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich hab mir ne X10 Funkfernbedienung mit USB Empfänger gekauft (~ 20 ). Damit kann ich den Rechner auch vom nebenzimmer aus bedienen. Das ist ganz gut, denn Filme im Wohnzimmer gucken ist besser als im Arbeitszimme
> 
> 

 

Lass mich Raten der Empfänger und Sender läuft auf 433MHz oder auf 46MHz.

Falls der auf 46MHz läuft würde ich den wegwerfen.

Aber das ist OT

Jo das kann jeder in einen Laden rennen und sich dort was kaufen.

Der Infrarot-Empfänger kostet im Selbstbau reines Material ohne Lötstunden,

so um die 6 Euro. Dafür konnte ich meinen Empfänger noch erweitern so dass ich meinen PC über Infrarot einschalten kann.

Und warum OT verstehe ich nicht.

Da hat jemand ein Problem die Software ans laufen zu bekommen.

Das der Fehler auch von der Hardware kommen kann. Sollte man da auch abklopfen.

Der nächste der Versucht das ding einzurichten und die gleichen Probleme hat kann dann hier nachlesen,

das es halt auch Hardwarefehler gibt.

Dafür ist ja wohl das Forum da!!!!! Oder ist jetzt jeder Memory Fehler der im Forum beschrieben wird auch OT.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## amne

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und warum OT verstehe ich nicht.
> 
> [..]
> ...

 

Soweit ich das sehe hat thatsreal selbst das [OT] in den Titel gesetzt, kein Grund sich darüber so aufzuregen.

----------

## thatsreal

...is ja gut! Ich hab das OT jetzt weg gemacht, aber keinen gurnd sich so aufzuregen. :Rolling Eyes: 

Nachdem ich den Empfähnger auseinander gelötet habe, ihn ganz eng mit _allen_ Bauteilen (und kein kabel von der schnittstelle zum TSOP) auf die platine wiederzusammen gelötet habe, funktioniert er SUPER!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ENDLICH! Es kommt kein einziges störsignal mehr an, und ich kann mit irexec alles wunderbar ausführen.

Nur noch eine Frage:

Gibs ein Programm, dass tasenanschläge in X und/oder Gnome simulieren kann?

Ich hab bei pearl.de eine fernbedienung gesehen, die innen eine tastertur hat. Dabei gibs noch son dummen usb-empfänger -der mich nicht Inzerresiert, ich hab mir für unter 5 ja einen eigenen serielen mit eurer hilfe gebaut habe- und windoof software, die mich auch nicht interressiert.

thatsreal

----------

## JoHo42

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-323320-highlight-lirc.html

Lies mal da und schau unter:

www.lirc.org

Da findeste den Rest.

Wenn es läuft ist da ja schon mal was.

Schreib mal oben im Titel LIRC Homemade Hardwareproblem oder

so was in der Richtung.

Das Problem werden nämlich viele haben, die das bauen wollen.

Hatte ich den mit der LED recht?

Also leuchtet die dauerhaft oder erst dann wenn du den lirc-daemon startest?

Haste die jetzt rausgenommen?

Gruss Jörg

----------

## flash49

Also ich habe jetzt schon seit ein paar Jahren lirc + Selbstgebaute Platine. (Die ganz einfache Schaltung, die du wohl auch benutzt.) Ich habe hier nix abgeschrimt und einfaches Flachbandkabel verwendet. (Abschirmung ist für Warmduscher  :Twisted Evil:  )

 :Arrow:  Allerdings hatte ich ziemliche Problememit einen TSOP 1738. (Die Tasten gingen nur sehr dicht am Empfänger oder gar nicht.)  Mit einem TSOP 1736 läuft es mit meinen Fernbedienungen wesentlich besser.

----------

## JoHo42

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Allerdings hatte ich ziemliche Problememit einen TSOP 1738. (Die Tasten gingen nur sehr dicht am Empfänger oder gar nicht.) Mit einem TSOP 1736 läuft es mit meinen Fernbedienungen wesentlich besser.
> 
> 

 

Meinst du ich soll mal meinen TSOP auf 1736 umstellen?

Aber warum? Wieso sollte das mit einem TSOP1736 besser laufen?

Warum benutzt du nicht den TSOP1734 oder TSOP1744 warum den?

Gruss Jörg

----------

## flash49

Die 34,36,38,...44 steht für die Trägerfrequenz, die der Empfänger benutzt. Im Idealfall sollte die natürlich die gleiche wie die deiner Fernbedienung sein. Sind die nicht gleich, dann hast du den Effekt eines schlecht eingestellten Senders im Radio: Du empängst zwar noch etwas, das Signal ist aber schwächer und hat mehr Störungen. Meine erste Fernbedienung von Haupauge (war bei meiner DVB Karte dabei) hatte mit einem 38er große Probleme. 

Wenn also manche Tasten nicht funktionieren und/oder die Fernbedienung gerade mal 2m weit reicht, dann stimmt warscheinlich die Frequenz des Empfängers nicht. Ohne Oszilloskop hilft leider nur ausprobieren. Meines Wissen sind die meisten (alle?) Fernbedienungen auf 36-38 eingestellt. Meine Fernbedienungen scheinen alle 36er zu sein oder laufen zumindest mit dem 36er fehlerfrei.

 :Arrow:  Das heißt also: Wenn es mit dem 38er nicht richtig funktioniert lohnt es sich einen 36er oder 37er auszuprobieren.

----------

## JoHo42

richtig!!!!

Das mit der Frequenz stand aber schon ganz kurz beschrieben

in meinem zweiten Post, hier in diesem Topic.

Wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil.

Deshalb mein TIP:

Defekten Satempfänger (Fernseher oder was anderes mit Fernbedinung)

auseinandernehmen TSOP raus und mit der dazugehörigen Fernbedinung als LIRC Empfänger benutzen.

Und dann die Bauteile schön eng auf eine Paltine abgeschirmtes Kabel usw... benutzen.

Eigentlich müssen da noch ein paar mehr Kondensatoren auf die Platine

drauf. 4,7uF vor dem 7805 und hinter dem 7805 nochmal 100pF.

Noch besser 100pF vor und hinter dem 7805.

Da hat das PC Magazin einfach nur aus dem Internet kopiert,

ohne zu verstehen was die Schaltung macht.

Wieso kommen die auf einen 1W Widerstand?

Wo sind die Entstörkondensatoren (100pF)?

Ach erklärungen das die Kabel geschirmt sein müssen sowie maximal länge

fehlen wahrscheinlich ganz.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## bröggle

Hi, wenn ich das lirc_serial modul laden will bekomme ich folgenden Fehler:

#modprobe lirc_serial

FATAL: Error inserting lirc_serial (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r6/misc/lirc_serial.ko): Device or resource busy

#

aber 

#lsof |grep lirc

#

Was nun?

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

hmm kann mehrere Ursachen haben.

Einmal mußt du mit setserial (emerge setserial) die Schnittstelle initallisieren.

Und du mußt beim compilieren die Parameter deiner Schnittstelle angeben.

LIRC_OPT (bla bla bla weiß ich jetzt auch nicht was da rein kommt) emerge lirc

Die Parameter habe ich hier auch im Forum gefunden.

Wenn du das haßt müßte es gehen.

Gruss JÖrg

----------

## bröggle

setserial ist eigentlich emerged, aber ich weiß nicht was ich damit anfangen soll(->was muss ich tun)

die Serielle Schnittstelle sollte jedoch eigentlich laufen, denn wenn ich z.b. mit komport darauf lausche zeigt mir das programm auch etwas an wenn ich meine Fernbedienung darauf richte und 'abdrücke'

und woher bekomme ich die infos über die lirc optionen? weil einfach nach lirc zu suchen ist ein wenig planlos....

----------

